# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تغییر رشته

## S h i v a

سلام
اگه کسی دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک نظام قدیم داشته باشه میتونه کنکور انسانی 1402 شرکت کنه؟؟؟
یا دوباره باید دیپلم انسانی بگیره؟!
تا همین امسال میشد ولی از بس قوانین رو تغییر میدن واقعا سردرگم شدم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین تا بتونم راهم رو انتخاب کنم

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط S h i v a


سلام
اگه کسی دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک نظام قدیم داشته باشه میتونه کنکور انسانی 1402 شرکت کنه؟؟؟
یا دوباره باید دیپلم انسانی بگیره؟!
تا همین امسال میشد ولی از بس قوانین رو تغییر میدن واقعا سردرگم شدم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین تا بتونم راهم رو انتخاب کنم


بستگی به تصویب شدن یا نشدن مصوبه برای سال جاری داره 
اگر تصویب قطعی بشه متاسفانه شما باید دارای کارنامه 3 سال انسانی باشید ، که فکر میکنم برای این چاره ای داشته باشند مثل ترمیم معدل
اگر هم تصویب نشه برای سال تحصیلی روبرو که ازاد هستید کنکور انسانی بدید  
اما اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه باز پاتون گیره و باید مدرک انسانی داشته باشید .


وضعیت الان هم اینطوریه : تاثیر مثبت 60 درصد و تغییر رشته کنکور ازاد برای تمامی داوطلبان- سنجش هم مشکلی با ثبت نام افراد ترمی و واحدی و نظام قدیم  ندارد*

----------


## S h i v a

> *
> 
> بستگی به تصویب شدن یا نشدن مصوبه برای سال جاری داره 
> اگر تصویب قطعی بشه متاسفانه شما باید دارای کارنامه 3 سال انسانی باشید ، که فکر میکنم برای این چاره ای داشته باشند مثل ترمیم معدل
> اگر هم تصویب نشه برای سال تحصیلی روبرو که ازاد هستید کنکور انسانی بدید  
> اما اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه باز پاتون گیره و باید مدرک انسانی داشته باشید .
> 
> 
> وضعیت الان هم اینطوریه : تاثیر مثبت 60 درصد و تغییر رشته کنکور ازاد برای تمامی داوطلبان- سنجش هم مشکلی با ثبت نام افراد ترمی و واحدی و نظام قدیم  ندارد*


خیلی ممنونم
و یه سوال دیگه باید کارنامه 3 سال رشته جدید رو داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟!
ینی علاوه بر امتحان دوباره دوازدهم اتسانی که نمره های اون تاثیر داره باید مدرک دهم و یازدهم رو هم دوباره بگیریم؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط S h i v a


خیلی ممنونم
و یه سوال دیگه باید کارنامه 3 سال رشته جدید رو داشته باشیم؟؟؟؟!
ینی علاوه بر امتحان دوباره دوازدهم اتسانی که نمره های اون تاثیر داره باید مدرک دهم و یازدهم رو هم دوباره بگیریم؟


اطلاع دقیقی  ندارم اما اگر تصویب بکنن کارنامه هر 3 سال تاثیر گذاره  به تبعه اون باید کارنامه داشته باشید*

----------


## S h i v a

> *
> 
> اطلاع دقیقی  ندارم اما اگر تصویب بکنن کارنامه هر 3 سال تاثیر گذاره  به تبعه اون باید کارنامه داشته باشید*


چقد قانوناشون مزخرفه هر بندش هزارتا ایراد داره 
امیدوارم کمی عاقل باشن و لغوش کنن
با این حال اگه تصویب شه تغییر رشته اصلا به صرفه نیس خیلی هزینه بر و وقت گیره
بازم ممنون از راهنمایی و وقتی که گذاشتین

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> اطلاع دقیقی  ندارم اما اگر تصویب بکنن کارنامه هر 3 سال تاثیر گذاره  به تبعه اون باید کارنامه داشته باشید*


خیر جناب محمد آر عزیز
طبق اعلام شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در یکی دو هفته گذشته و با استناد بر آخرین خبر های مکتوب شورا در خبرگزاری ها ، برای سال 1402 و 1403 صرفاً معدل پایه دوازدهم تأثیر داره . برای سال 1404 یازدهم و دوازدهم و برای سال 1405 به بعد هر سه پایه تأثیر داره.
پس برای شرکت در کنکور 1402 و 1403 به هیچ عنوان نمرات دهم و یازدهم اهمیتی ندارن ، اصلا تا وقتی امتحان نهایی برای این پایه ها برگزار نشده ، نمرات این پایه ها هیچ تأثیری تو کنکور ندارن.
حالا اینکه ایشون لازم هستش بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره یا نه ، بستگی به آیین نامه اجرایی که توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش تنظیم میشه داره . اگه مثل سال 93 و 94 که تأثیر قطعی بود باشه ، ایشون فقط با ترمیم معدل نمرات دیپلم خودش ، با همون دیپلم غیرمتناظرش میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه. منتها تأثیر معدل براش کمتره و به جای 40 درصد مثلا 20 درصده. 
اما اگر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو کنکوری ها رو ملزم کنه که دیپلم مرتبط بگیرن بله ، باید ایشون دیپلم مجدد بگیره.
در ضمن واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد اصلا نیازی به امتحان دادن پایه های دهم و یازدهم نیست . فقط امتحانات نهایی اون رشته رو باید شرکت کنه . یعنی با توجه به اینکه فعلاً فقط دوازدهم نهایی هستش ایشون هم فقط کافیه امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم رو شرکت کنه.
تأثیر معدل واسه 1401 ، 40 درصد مثبت
واسه 1402 ، 40 درصد قطعی (فقط دوازدهم) ، واسه 1403 ، 50 درصد قطعی (فقط دوازدهم) و برای کنکوری های 1404 به بعد 60 درصد قطعی هستش.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


خیر جناب محمد آر عزیز
طبق اعلام شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی در یکی دو هفته گذشته و با استناد بر آخرین خبر های مکتوب شورا در خبرگزاری ها ، برای سال 1402 و 1403 صرفاً معدل پایه دوازدهم تأثیر داره . برای سال 1404 یازدهم و دوازدهم و برای سال 1405 به بعد هر سه پایه تأثیر داره.
پس برای شرکت در کنکور 1402 و 1403 به هیچ عنوان نمرات دهم و یازدهم اهمیتی ندارن ، اصلا تا وقتی امتحان نهایی برای این پایه ها برگزار نشده ، نمرات این پایه ها هیچ تأثیری تو کنکور ندارن.
حالا اینکه ایشون لازم هستش بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره یا نه ، بستگی به آیین نامه اجرایی که توسط شورای سنجش و پذیرش تنظیم میشه داره . اگه مثل سال 93 و 94 که تأثیر قطعی بود باشه ، ایشون فقط با ترمیم معدل نمرات دیپلم خودش ، با همون دیپلم غیرمتناظرش میتونه تو کنکور شرکت کنه. منتها تأثیر معدل براش کمتره و به جای 40 درصد مثلا 20 درصده. 
اما اگر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو کنکوری ها رو ملزم کنه که دیپلم مرتبط بگیرن بله ، باید ایشون دیپلم مجدد بگیره.
در ضمن واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد اصلا نیازی به امتحان دادن پایه های دهم و یازدهم نیست . فقط امتحانات نهایی اون رشته رو باید شرکت کنه . یعنی با توجه به اینکه فعلاً فقط دوازدهم نهایی هستش ایشون هم فقط کافیه امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم رو شرکت کنه.
تأثیر معدل واسه 1401 ، 40 درصد مثبت
واسه 1402 ، 40 درصد قطعی (فقط دوازدهم) ، واسه 1403 ، 50 درصد قطعی (فقط دوازدهم) و برای کنکوری های 1404 به بعد 60 درصد قطعی هستش.


تشکر 
عرض کردم که اطلاعی ندارم از موضوعات مصوبه*

----------


## reza2018

> *
> 
> بستگی به تصویب شدن یا نشدن مصوبه برای سال جاری داره 
> اگر تصویب قطعی بشه متاسفانه شما باید دارای کارنامه 3 سال انسانی باشید ، که فکر میکنم برای این چاره ای داشته باشند مثل ترمیم معدل
> اگر هم تصویب نشه برای سال تحصیلی روبرو که ازاد هستید کنکور انسانی بدید  
> اما اگر تاثیر معدل قطعی بشه باز پاتون گیره و باید مدرک انسانی داشته باشید .
> 
> 
> وضعیت الان هم اینطوریه : تاثیر مثبت 60 درصد و تغییر رشته کنکور ازاد برای تمامی داوطلبان- سنجش هم مشکلی با ثبت نام افراد ترمی و واحدی و نظام قدیم  ندارد*


*مگه تصویب نکردن اینو ؟*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *مگه تصویب نکردن اینو ؟*


تصویب شده اما فعلاً توسط رئیس جمهور ابلاغ نشده

----------

